# Roux Edge Orientation



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

ok so,, ive been experimenting with roux for like a week now (thanks to wafflejim  and i have been working on step 4a: Edge Orientation

i am currently making als for each situation,, right now i have

0 bad edges


2 bad edges
(UU) = M’ U M U’ M’ U M’ or M’ U M’ U2 M’ U M’ 
(DD) = M U M U’ M’ U M’
(U)(D) = M' U M' U M U M'

4 bad edges
(UUUU) = M’ U2 M‘ U2 M’ U M’
(UUU)(D) = M’ U M’
(UU)(DD) = M U2 M‘ U2 M’ U M’ or M2 U’ M’ U M’

6 bad edge
(UUUU)(DD) = M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'

if you could fill in some of the blanks or optimize some of them that would be appreciated,, the ones in brackets are the edges that are bad,,


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 24, 2009)

(UU) is ambiguous; it could mean either two adjacent or two opposite edges.

See this recent thread and Gilles' site.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> (UU) is ambiguous; it could mean either two adjacent or two opposite edges.



yes i know,, thats why i put 2 algorithms,, the first fixes two opposite,, and second fixes two adjecent


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

and thanks for the link  i have been looking for a thread like this for a while but havnt been able too...


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> yes i know,, thats why i put 2 algorithms,, the first fixes two opposite,, and second fixes two adjecent


Ah ok, I didn't notice that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

its all good  but is there a shorter set that doesnt place the UL and UR peices?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

it would be really good if some fast roux solver could help me out...hint hint waffle...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ok so,, ive been experimenting with roux for like a week now (thanks to wafflejim  and i have been working on step 4a: Edge Orientation
> 
> i am currently making als for each situation,, right now i have
> 
> ...



That's funny, I just did the same thing yesterday. I will give you the ones you don't already have.

2 Bad Edges:
UU(Adjacent, UB and UL): M' U M' U2 M' U M'
UU(Opposite, UF and UB): M' U M U' M' U M'
DD(Opposite, DF and DB): M U M U' M' U M'
UD(UF and DB): M' U M' U' D2 M' U M' D2

6 Bad Edges:
UUUU DD: M' U M' D2 M' U M' U' D2 M' U M'

Other than these. mine are the same, except for the first UU, DD. My alg was longer.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ok so,, ive been experimenting with roux for like a week now (thanks to wafflejim  and i have been working on step 4a: Edge Orientation
> ...



thanks a lot  and by the way my PB with Roux is better than yours lol


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> thanks a lot  and by the way my PB with Roux is better than yours lol



 *Quickly does solves using Roux*
Meh, only 0.05 better. My average kills your though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > thanks a lot  and by the way my PB with Roux is better than yours lol
> ...



kills? its only .34 better  lol


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Meh, still better.  
I think I will be getting around a 45 second average tomorrow though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

how long have you been working on roux?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

About, *Checks watch*, 36 hours now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

niiiiice but you have fridrich experience  maybe thats why,, i went from basic LBL to basic CF and still havnet fully switched to Roux yet


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

You mean Cf as in Corners First? If so, that is a very big switch. Totally different recognition and stuff. I experimented with corners first a while ago, but didn't really like it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

yea,, the basic one off of http://http://rubikscube.info/beginner.php i average sub 60 with that one but my block building sucks so i average about sub 80 with roux usually


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

wow,, im averaging 50.88 today with CF


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 24, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! i just got a pop,, dropped the piece,, put it back in and got 60.06!! wow that was fun


----------



## Rawn (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's the ones that I use.

(U)(D): M' U M' U M U M' 
All edges: M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2009)

Rawn said:


> Here's the ones that I use.
> 
> (U)(D): M' U M' U M U M'
> All edges: M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'



thanks  (message too short)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice, I like the UD one. Very short.


----------

